
Bitcoin Falls After Silk Road Arrest - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24381847
======
tareqak
How does the FBI seize Bitcoins? The federal government doesn't consider it to
be a currency of exchange. It sounds just as if somebody seized a truckload of
Monopoly money.

~~~
bpicolo
Access to accounts/computers while removing the person who owns the coin's
access.

